# Rehire after quitting



## Abc123321cba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

16 years ago I put in my 2 weeks but quit before I finished. Am I still on a donot hire list or does it fall off after a specific period of time


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 7, 2022)

How would we know?  Just apply.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2022)

HR systems have changed multiple times since then, so you should be fine.  Good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 7, 2022)

This 🤬 just can’t quit


----------

